

Cinavia DRM: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Blu-ray’s Self-Destruction - ganeshts
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5693/cinavia-drm-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-blurays-selfdestruction

======
pwg
Single page link for those would would prefer to read the article while,
instead of chopped up into seven pieces:

<http://www.anandtech.com/print/5693>

